# Livery yards in near/linlithgow



## nikkibee93 (17 August 2016)

Does anyone know any yards in or around linlithgow? Would be looking at diy with secure tack room, decent arena and daily turnout. I live in airdrie and travel to linlithgow so even something on the way there would be great to like, avonbridge, standburn, etc. Any help would be much appreicated and prices if anyone knows that also


----------



## Sologirl (27 August 2016)

There are a fair few livery yards around that area! Join Livery Yards in Central Scotland on Facebook and let them know what you are looking for. Loch House Farm (Linlithgow), Duntarvie Farm Livery (between Linlithgow and South Queensferry), Babbithill in Avonbridge, just a few but there are loads! x


----------

